# Antònims de PAU, HARMONIA, CALMA o TRANQUIL·LITAT



## HyphenPCs

A algú se li acudeix un bon antònim de substantius com *pau, **harmonia, calma o tranquil·litat* (_intranquil·litat _no compta xD)?

Gràcies.


----------



## Why Not?

HyphenPCs said:


> A algú se li acudeix un bon antònim de substantius com *pau, **harmonia, calma o tranquil·litat* (_intranquil·litat _no compta xD)?
> 
> Gràcies.



Desequilibri?

En quin context? No crec que n'hi hagi un sol antonim que valgui per tots els quatre substantius. (Però no soc catalana, per això, no ho se, és clar ...)

Petons,

Why Not?


----------



## HyphenPCs

Hi ha d'haver un antònim que funcioni per als quatres susbtantius, ja que tots ells són sinònims. 

No hi ha context, però pots esbrinar quin significat busco veient quina és l'acepció que es repeteix en tots quatre mots .

Merci per contestar!


----------



## Tige

Què tal "enrenou"?
Salutacions!


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Murga?


----------



## Antpax

Hola,

Podria ser "caos"?

Salut.

Ant


----------



## HyphenPCs

D'acord, no se m'havia acudit que totes aquestes paraules també volen dir el contrari del que heu dit vosaltres... En fi... Les paraules estaven totes relacionades amb el *silenci*. Volia fer un joc de paraules per posar com a títol.

Al final vaig fer servir "*angoixa*". "*L'angoixa del silenci*", vaig titolar l'escrit jeje

Gràcies!


----------



## eloigalles

remor ? La remor del silenci crec que quedaria prou bé


----------



## HyphenPCs

Mmmm... No. No es correspon amb la idea que vull expressar. La redacció per a la qual necessitava un títol és un text argumentatiu que exposa el silenci com una cosa negativa que provoca nervis. Per tant, penso que "*l'angoixa del silenci*" o una cosa semblant seria millor en aquest cas.

Gràcies!


----------



## eloigalles

ok  jo pensava que poder inclús t'interessava un títol antònim també


----------



## NoOrK

Remor, Guerra, Estridencia, Disonancia.


----------



## HyphenPCs

eloigalles said:


> ok  jo pensava que poder inclús t'interessava un títol antònim també


 
Mmm... Crec que no acabo d'entendre què vols dir  Només un parell d'apunts... Diria que l'ús de "*poder*" i "*inclús*" són incorrectes, com a mínim en el català que jo parlo.

Merci!


----------



## ernest_

Antpax said:


> Podria ser "caos"?



És el que havia pensat.


----------

